# Power Pivot not importing all data in a spreadsheet



## David McDermott (Aug 22, 2013)

I am attempting to import into Power Pivot an XLSX spreadsheet with 8,000 rows of 8 columns for each row and row 1 is a header row. All rows have data in all cells yet when i import i will get 8,000 rows but some of the cells will be null (blank). All columns are formatted in either General or Text. Anyone have suggestons as to where to look next to find the bug?


----------



## RoryA (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you have a mixture of numbers and text in the same column?


----------

